# simbolo en el eagle



## juanfrancosorin (Jul 27, 2006)

Hola:
resulta que hice yun circuito con el eagle y me interesaria ponerle un simbolo ya sea en el lado de componentes o en el lado de cobre.
El simbolo es chico y lo tengo como una imagen .gif
Alguiensabe si ahy alguna manera de pasar esa imagen al board?.
pense creando un componente pero como paso esa imagen?


----------



## overgeo (Oct 5, 2006)

Wenas, mira a ver aqui a ver si es lo q buscas http://www.demo-1.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=12066.0, un saludo.


----------



## juanfrancosorin (Oct 17, 2006)

muchas gracias por la información, muy buena


----------

